# I want to buy only one gun.



## JAMFIRE (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello!

I am a firefighter-paramedic, so I don't need a service gun, but I'd like to buy one great gun. I'm looking for a gun that I that is extremely reliable, accurate, can conceal carry, home protection, and practice at the range a lot with.

I really like the idea of only having one gun and that being MY gun.

I've gone to the range a few times with a buddy of mine who's a firearms instructor for the Marines, so he has a few guns I've fired. From what I've read I'm really leaning towards a Walther P99 for what I'm looking for. I'm thinking the 9mm and .40 would be the best balance of power for protection and cost for lots of practice.

Your opinions are very welcome!

-JAM


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Sig 250*

You may think you will only have one gun but....it is more than likely you will have more. One easy way to have one gun, one trigger pull to get used to and still have an option to get more guns and keep your costs down is the Sig 250.

It has a butter smooth DAO and can be purchased in sub-compact, compact or full size. Each with small medium and large grips. Alsoyou can get interchangable slides and barrels in 9mm. 357 Sig, 40 S&W and 45 ACP.

So one pistol can be modified for target shooting, home defense and CCW.

Check it out: http://www.sigsauer.com/products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=183

That being said I do like Walthers and HKs. Walther I would go for the P5C, P5, P88 or P88C. These are very reliable guns. Not too fond of the new Walthers when compared to the older steel versions.

HKs: P30, P30L, HK 45C, HK45.

You will also need a vault to lock your gun. Here is one that is as versital as the Sig 250. It can be mounted on a bedframe, desk or in your car. A latch on the inside of the vault allows you to move it from location to location using several mounts.

Titan Valuts: http://www.titangunvault.com/

Good luck.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

JAMFIRE said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a firefighter-paramedic, so I don't need a service gun, but I'd like to buy one great gun. I'm looking for a gun that I that is extremely reliable, accurate, can conceal carry, home protection, and practice at the range a lot with.
> 
> ...


JAMFIRE, hi:

I will share with you my recent experience and hope that this will help you. I started shooting last years, and I bought several handguns and I love them all for recreational shooting (IDPA, target shooting, etc..). Lately I purchased a Glock 23 which is 40 SW. This is a compact Glock so you can carry it and conceal it easily if you plan to have a CCW. The 40 SW is a decent caliber for self and Home defense. More over, you can buy a 40-9mm wolf conversion barrel for $99 and it is a drop-in solution and you can shoot it in 9mm for practice (cheaper ammo). You only need to buy a Glock 19 0r 17 magazine in 9mm to use it when you drop in the conversion barrel. This is like having 2 guns in one. And this is my friemd my newly discovered venture, and I can't be happier. Hope this will help.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Jamfire--you're one of a small group of people in this country who knows where to put the modifier 'only'. Not many of us do.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Repeat post.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

How do you plan on CC carrying it? How do you normally dress - shirt tucked in/out? Gonna carry in pocket, Out of Waistband, Inside Waistband?

All these (maybe more I didn't think to mention) need to be taken into consideration before making your decision.


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

*You can't just buy one gun. Its like eating just one potato chip...IMPOSSIBLE :anim_lol:*


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I usually only buy one at a time too :anim_lol:
BUT.....you see it is like a sickness or a tick....or maybe it's like drugs!
I won't get hooked if I only do it once. 
Yep! I know what you're thinkin.....You'll buy that one gun and you'll say, see I only got this one and you'll feel pretty smug for 6 months.....a year maybe longer....but sooner or later you'll get the itch. That gleam of blued steal in the display case will catch your eye and well......
Once it gets in your bloodstream there ain't no cure!

Now! As to your question, I like 1911 Commander type pistols. They are nice and flat and easy to conceal. I reload so the ammo cost don't bother me to much.
RELOADING....There's another addiction you can add!


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I like to suggest something in the CZ line. Their compact models are good all around guns. Look into a 75 Compact, PCR or P01. All are a good size for carry and very accurate for range use. Reasonable price too.
Go hear to check them out www.cz-usa.com. The Walther and Glock are good choices but I think the CZ's are a homerun for what you are looking for.
Good luck. I also suggest going to a local gun show and fondle as many as you can to get a good idea of what's out there.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Every suggestion posted so far has been a good one. You couldn't go wrong with any of them. My suggestion would be to to get a feel for as many different makes as you can. When you find the one that is right for you, you will know it right away.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Doctor, doctor give me the news. I gotta bad case of the gun buying blues:smt082


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

*Source of good gun reviews*

Welcome from Alabama. I have found a guy that has a ton of loyal subscribers on YouTube. He calls himself "nutnfancy". He does outstanding reviews of all brands of guns, knives, tactical equipment, etc., and is not "brand myopic", which you might find quite a lot on certain forums. Everyone has their favorite maker of guns and will speak glowingly of them (myself included). But if you would like impartial, relavent reviews of may different guns, check out Nutnfancy on YouTube.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

+1 on Nutnfancy. I really enjoy his videos.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Nutnfancy's reviews are excellent. My vote is Glock 19. Superior capacity. Good enough caliber with Corbon DPX ammo, compact size easy to conceal, same consistent trigger pull every time. 

I urge caution with guns that have different trigger pulls like DA/SA guns (SIG, Beretta, some Taurus.) For people who may not shoot a lot, they can be tough to master because of the DA trigger on the first shot. Usually it's a very long pull and hard pull.

1911's and Glocks and M&P's, XD's etc., have the same trigger pull each shot. Perfect for a fighting handgun!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

:smt1099


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd point you towards the Jericho line-up! Yes, they are a CZ design/clone, but I think they are nicer and a little less expensive to boot. You can get them in steel frame or polymer, sub-compact, compact, or full size and not need financing to purchase it like you would any good 1911-style gun. Added benefits are polygonal-shaped barrel which helps accuracy, quality craftsmenship and great looks. If I only had ONE gun, this would be it!


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with hogman87. You can't buy just one. Nice idea though.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*I've found...*

...the Ruger P95 to be large enough to shoot well with, reliable, and the used market has them from around $300-350 for a stainless...safety model or decocker...15-rd capacity...I bought one and I'm a .45 fan from waaay back...smooth and rounded for easy concealment...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I currently carry a glock 27 40 cal with an in the pocket holster, I used to carry with an inside the pants also.if you plan on carrying all the time I would make it simple and quick. Grab the gun throw it in your pocket and you are on your way.shoulder rigs, pancakes, i've tried them all . Pulling the gun out of your pocket may not be as fast. but you are more likely to have the gun with you . I've been carrying since 1981 and I also stick with one primary carry gun and lock or put away the others. I also like in the pocket just in case you are in a situation where you get locked into a physical confrontation that was unavoidable. Outside holsters are more vulnerable for others to strip your gun from you.You can't pull that gun and use it when it's not justified. 
This suits me , and not everyone will agree. just something to think about. not even sure I made any sense. LOL


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

JAMFIRE said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a firefighter-paramedic, so I don't need a service gun, but I'd like to buy one great gun. I'm looking for a gun that I that is extremely reliable, accurate, can conceal carry, home protection, and practice at the range a lot with.
> 
> ...


The Walther P99 is a great gun. It was one of my best pistols up till I bought my XDm 9mm and my G17. I need to take them all back ant run them through the mill to find out which one is most accurate.
Try looking at the Bersa Thunder HiCapacity 9mm Pro, they are usually in the 350 price range and they have full size and CCW size versions. Do not let the price of these guns turn you away from them, they are great quality pistols. I have finally laid my hands on the BTHC9mmPro and it is a keeper.

Also Glock is releasing their new 4thGen models in early 2010, not sure what the prices will be. But I am looking forward to seeing the G19 as a replacement of my current CCW pistol. I was very surprised at how well my new G17 shoots and think that a G19 might be a good alternative to the Beretta Cheetah 380 I currently lug around. The G19 will hold a larger amount of ammo and a larger caliber round so it is a win win.

Just something to think about. 
If you do buy a P99 try to get the AS model. If the striker does not fire off the round you can pull the trigger again to retry.
I discovered this bu accident. Had some snapcaps in and was pulling the trigger and noted that every time I pulled the trigger the striker was moved through its full range of motion as though this pistol were a Single Action Only gun. So just like a hammered pistol, if the gun does not fire first time around you can pull the trigger again and again to try to fire before racking the slide for a fresh round.

As for caliber look at the 9mm.
Please read the following article.
http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/hg_defense9_200803
/index1.html

Good luck on your buy.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is the entire article. Its long but worth the read.

In Defense of the 9
The world's most popular handgun round has its detractors. Here's why they're wrong and everyone else is right.
By Paul Scarlata










While the 9mm Parabellum--a.k.a. 9mm Luger, 9x19, 9mm NATO--is used by more armies, police forces and civilian shooters around the world than any handgun cartridge in history, it generates strong opinions among shooters. Some go so far as to claim its present popularity (it has, by the way, lasted 104 years) is but a passing fancy and shooters will come to their senses any day now and embrace larger caliber pistol cartridges.

Its rich history begins with Georg Luger, an Austrian engineer employed by Ludwig Loewe & Co. of Berlin--later known as Deutsche Waffen und Munitionfabriken or DWM--who was responsible for radically redesigning Hugo Borchardt's cumbersome semiauto pistol into what became the Pistole Parabellum. A new cartridge was also developed for it, the 7.65mm Parabellum, a rimless, bottlenecked case 23mm long that was topped with a 93-grain full-metal-jacketed bullet that was propelled to 1,220 fps.










Since the days of the first Browning Hi Powers, part of the 9mm's allure for armies around the world--including ours--has been the ability of pistols so chambered to hold lots of rounds.

The pistol was adopted by Switzerland in 1900, and while the German army expressed interest, officials were concerned about the possible poor stopping power of the 7.65mm round. In 1902, DWM's engineers blew out neck of the cartridge case, shortened the length to 19mm, loaded it with a 9mm 124-grain FMJ, truncated-cone bullet traveling at approximately 1,150 fps and named it the 9mm Parabellum. Shortly after that, 9mm versions of the Pistole Parabellum were adopted by the German army and navy.

After the Great War, several new 9mm Parabellum pistols were developed, the most prominent being the FN Mle. 1935 (Belgium), Lathi L-35 (Finland), Radom VIS vz. 35 (Poland) and the Walther P38 (Germany). Of these and others, it was the FN Mle. 1935--better known as the Browning Hi Power--that probably had the biggest influence on the popularity of the 9mm cartridge. The Hi Power introduced the high-capacity magazine, and the gun eventually became the most widely used military/police pistol outside of the Soviet bloc.

1955 saw the introduction of the first U.S.-made 9mm Parabellum pistol, the S&W Model 39, and beginning in the 1970s a plethora of new 9mm pistols were introduced that combined the DA/SA trigger mechanism of the Smith & Wesson with the Hi Power's high-capacity magazine to produce a genre of handguns that became known as the "Wondernines."

While many traditionalists scoffed at the very concept of the Wondernine, the breed was immediately popular and soon became the choice of police agencies and armies around the world. NATO settled on the 9mm Parabellum as its issue pistol cartridge, and even the U.S. Army finally replaced .45 ACP 1911A1 pistol with the 9mm M9 Beretta. Then, in the late 1980s, Glock brought out the Glock 17, a high-capacity 9mm pistol with a polymer frame, and today nearly every major handgun maker has something similar in its stable.

But yet, despite this widespread popularity, the 9mm cartridge has its fair share of detractors. Critics generally call out the round for two things: lack of stopping power and lack of accuracy.










The author's ballistic gelatin tests with 9mm bullets such as Remington's Golden Sabre demonstrate the round's excellent mushrooming and weight retention.

Perhaps at one time the "bigger bullets are better bullets" advocates had a point, but only to a degree. Ever since the less-than-positive interaction with the Moros of the Philippine islands, an influential clique in the U.S. Army has insisted that it was folly to go in harm's way armed with any handgun whose caliber did not start with a "4," and it is generally held that, when restricted to FMJ bullets, larger pistol cartridges are more effective than smaller ones.

Similar Performance
While partisans of the .45 ACP claim it has a proven track record as a close-range fight stopper, the 7.62mm and 9mm cartridges used by other armies have their advantages, namely better penetration and superior long-range performance. While we have all heard it claimed that the .45 will knock 'em flat even it hits 'em in their little finger, a number of studies have shown that, when using full-metal-jacket bullets, the performance of the .45 ACP and 9mm Parabellum are quite similar.










Early knocks against the cartridge's capabilities stemmed from lackluster ammo, which is no longer a problem with today's excellent and varied jacketed hollowpoint loads.

According to the now-famous Strasbourg Tests, the Average Incapacitation Time of animals shot with .45 ACP hardball was 13.84 seconds while that of 9mm FMJ was 14.40 seconds. Further, Marshall and Sanow's study of one-shot stops in actual police shootings gives 9mm FMJ a higher rating (70 percent) than .45 ACP hardball (62 percent).

For all practical purposes, the accusation that the 9mm Parabellum lacks stopping power has been rendered largely moot by the development of high-performance ammunition. Beginning in the early 1970s, American ammunition makers developed jacketed hollowpoint bullets for the 9mm Parabellum, many of which are now offered in +P and +P+ loadings. These have been constantly improved to the point where they now provide both reliable penetration and expansion.

According to the aforementioned tests, results from 9mm JHP and .45 JHP are surprisingly similar. The Strasbourg tests of the best 9mm load (Federal 115-grain +P+) gave an Average Incapacitation Time of 8.9 seconds while the highest rated .45 ACP (Remington 185-grain +P) came in at 7.98. Marshall and Sanow rate the best 9mm load, also the Federal, with 91 percent of one-shot stops; the highest-scoring .45 ACP (Federal 230-grain HydraShok) had 96 percent.

There can be no denying that the .45 ACP is an excellent combat cartridge. But I think the results of these tests show that the 9mm Parabellum is not the ineffective pipsqueak many of its detractors claim it to be.

The 9mm also gets knocked for a lack of accuracy. Until the 1960s, most American shooters' only exposure to the 9mm Parabellum usually consisted of shooting beat-up European military pistols with horrible sights and bad triggers. At the time, the only 9mm ammunition readily available in this country was the standard commercial FMJ load or surplus ammunition. But with the rise of the Wondernines came an increased use of 9mm pistols in bullseye, PPC, USPSA, IDPA and steel matches, which resulted in the development of high-performance match ammunition.

Several years ago I tested an S&W 952 target pistol which, when fired from a rest at 25 yards with Cor-Bon 147-grain Performance Match ammunition, routinely produced one-inch groups. I currently use a Para-Ordnance 18.9 High Capacity Single Action pistol for steel plate matches which, with my 9mm handloads, has shown itself capable of shooting sub-two-inch groups at 25 yards all day long.

The 9mm Parabellum is simply not the inaccurate wimp of a cartridge its detractors make it out to be, and I think there's another case to be made: that the 9mm is actually a more practical choice than its bigger-bore brethren.

For starters, the 9mm is lighter. I don't know about you, but as I have matured I have developed an aversion to carrying heavy objects for extended periods of time and, accordingly, the two pistols I use for everyday carry are polymer-frame guns whose lightweight bona fides are accentuated by being chambered for the 9mm.

As an example, my 9mm Glock 17 loaded with 17 rounds of 115-grain JHP weighs approximately 31.5 ounces, which is less than an empty .45 caliber 1911 pistol.

Not only can 9mm pistols be made smaller and lighter than larger caliber ones, but the ammunition weighs less, which allows the shooters, soldiers and police officers to carry more rounds for the same weight. For instance, 100 rounds of 115-grain 9mm ammo weighs approximately 42 ounces, whereas an equal number of 180-grain .40 S&W and 230-grain .45 ACP weigh 59 and 74 ounces respectively.

Now, while there are a number of excellent compact and subcompact .40 and .45 pistols, some of which are nearly as light as their 9mm brethren, the laws of physics dictate that no matter what you do about it, they are going to produce heavier levels of recoil.

Recoil is one of the primary limitations to fast, accurate shooting. While some people are willing to exchange bullet diameter for speed and accuracy, I am not. I would much rather hit the target accurately and quickly with multiple 9mm projectiles than perhaps miss with one .40 or .45.

Speaking of multiple projectiles, magazine capacity was, and is, one of the major selling points of 9mm pistols. While some say that high capacity leads to a dependence on "spray and pray" instead of firing well-aimed shots, I believe you can never have too much ammunition in a defensive firearm. And when I carry a pistol for personal protection, I think it's convenient having 12 to 17 rounds available without having to pack spare magazines.

Many critics of the 9mm say the round must expand to .45 caliber to be effective while the .45 ACP, of course, starts out at that caliber. Assuming for a moment that .45 inch is the standard for effectiveness, my testing of three different brands of 9mm JHP ammunition shows that the cartridge passes this test with flying colors.

I fired the rounds into ballistic gelatin blocks and then measured the size of the expanded projectiles and noted their retained weight. The Remington and Federal cartridges were fired into bare gelatin; Winchester rounds were fired into gelatin blocks that were covered with a layer of cloth to simulate a shirt.

While this is only a modest sampling, it does show that different brands of 9mm JHP bullets, selected at random (only one of which was a +P loading), all provided more than adequate expansion and weight retention.

My intent here is not to belittle the .40 S&W and .45 ACP cartridges nor to dissuade anyone from using pistols so chambered. My goal is simply to tell you this: With today's high-performance 9mm JHP ammo you get an accurate and sufficiently powerful defensive round--one fired from a handgun that is smaller, lighter, produces less recoil, has a higher magazine capacity and is easier to carry than its larger-caliber brethren. To my way of thinking, this is a win-win situation if there ever was one.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sig 226 in 40 cal. you can get extra barrels to convert to 357 Sig. You can also get a 22 LR conversion kit giving you 3 calibers in one pistol.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

HogMan87 said:


> *You can't just buy one gun. Its like eating just one potato chip...IMPOSSIBLE :anim_lol:*


Exactly! My wife will tease me saying I only have two hands so why do I need so many guns. I tell her that I can drop one and pick up another and keep shooting a good while. Aw hell! Now I want to go gun shopping!!:smt083


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

"practice a lot with at the range"
that is what you said
so the cheapest center fire ammo is the 9mm
suggest get a 3 inch barrell
which one depends on if you want a laser light or an attachable light


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah yes, the addiction is about to begin. Like so many before me so wisely stated, you can't buy just one! You may want to try CZs. I have become pretty partial to them.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

My first question would be why you have such a lack of vision? Dare to dream! One single gun? Well, then who does that single gun hang out with while you're working, running around with women, hugging the wife, playing with the kids, etc.? You realize guns have feeling too don't you? Yes, they appear to be made of steel, wood or plastic, but they also have a soul and mistreat you if they feel abandoned.

Don't believe me? But just one, fondle it just occasionally, and lock it away all alone. See how it treats you the next time you decide to pay it a little bit of attention. Your range visit will make you feel like you never shot a gun in your life, your targets will have impacts all over the place with no apparent shot pattern. Or they will refuse to eat even expensive ammo.

Gun ownership requires responsibility, not only to safety but also to the firearms themselves. I spent likely more than I should have for a Rock Ola M-1 Carbine, and I love the gun. But it's lonely, so I ordered a Inland Carbine from CMP to keep it company when I can't give it the attention it deserves. My XD has a 1911, a Glock and a few other assorted pistols to hang with when I can't show them love. My AR & AK have other rifles to hang with when I'm not around.

I bet you'd get a dog, not buy it any toys, and make it live outside on a chain all the time! Hell, you likely never shed a tear when Old Yeller died! And to think we who are loyal, loving gun owners allow people like this to be in our presence!

God I'm depressed hearing this! I gotta go shop for a gun!

Yes, I heard there were people like you, but just like UFO's and Bigfoot, I never really thought they existed.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

stickhauler:
THAT'S PRETTY DAMM HARSH
ESPECIALLY FOR A PERSON NEW TO HANDGUNS
YOU POSTED THIS AT 2:08 AM - YOU NEED SOME SLEEP


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

one gun is all a lot of folks have.......by choice, interest, or funds........

anyways, lots of good suggestions. 
Don't overlook a good revolver.Something like a 3" ruger sp101 will cover your needs well and is very flexible with ammo choices in 38/357.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

one item you might want to keep in mind is a gun that you can get a 22lr conversion kit for


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from SE Texas. Because of ammo cost I would get the 9mm first. I said first because you will end up getting more than one.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

hideit said:


> stickhauler:
> THAT'S PRETTY DAMM HARSH
> ESPECIALLY FOR A PERSON NEW TO HANDGUNS
> YOU POSTED THIS AT 2:08 AM - YOU NEED SOME SLEEP


First off, I was joking, so get your drawers out of a wad! If the original poster had voiced criticism of what I posted, I might consider what I said wrong. And as for what time I posted my reply, until you take over paying my bills and actually have a position to comment on what time I do anything, I'll ignore your orders.

About the only gun owners I know who own only one firearm are those who do so because their budget will not allow further purchases, most folks I know have at least 4-10 guns at present, many a helluva lot more.

Maybe you need to step back from buying any more until you can buy yourself a sense of humor. Or afford the operation to get that giant stick out of your butt.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

Glock 19

Size is a little large for easy CCW but I think that the benefits far outweigh that.

Reliable, easy to find tons of accessories for, you can make several upgrades yourself, great reputation, accurate, consistent, and to me....... fun. If you get one and it doesn't float your boat, I can guarantee that you'll be able to sell it quickly.

Perfect all around gun.


----------

